# Saito fitting size



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone tell me what thread size Saito uses on their 2 cylinder T2DR steam engine ???


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Which thread, steam inlet or other threads? 

I have one I can measure when I get home. 

Steve


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve....any and all.......boiler, engine input and exhaust


----------



## hdunsford (Feb 16, 2010)

Dear Steve; Sal Martocci helped me get this far. I am Harold Dunsford. the thread I need is a male thread on the steam oil lubricator. I want to make a compression fitting to fit this so I can have a steam leak free connection to the steam valve. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

Harold Dunsford


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

The thread size is 7mm x.75 for the steam inlet, and the boiler regulator has the same size for the output. It should be easy to make a compression fitting for it. If it does leak a little you can use teflon tape to help seal it. 

Steve


----------



## hdunsford (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the information. When the project progresses I will attempt to upload a picture. It is a stearn wheel paddle wheel boat 44 inches over all by 9 inches.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I for one look forward to seeing it Harold. I love when a boat sneaks in among the trains.


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve...............Harold and I want to thank you for answering our fitting question...........


----------



## hdunsford (Feb 16, 2010)

Dear Steve; I ordered 7 mm taps and was able to make a compression nut that fits the steam fitting. So thanks again.

I could upload a picture now, but have no idea how to do that.

I have 6 model steamboats and am in the process of building 2 more. The paddlewheel based on an article in Live Steam Magazine by Andy Sprague Nov Dec 1998 pages 16 to 19. and a model of the OPAL put together 10 years ago by a company in England. I purchased the kit at the Diamondhead Steamup in Jan of this year.

I have attempted to upload a pic of the paddle wheel


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Harold, good to see you posting here on MLS! Can't wait to see your sternwheeler in the Diamondhead pool! If you wouldn't mind telling me again what that gear reduction unit is that you use in your Midwest fantail launch, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys might consider posting or lurking on rcgroups.com, Steam Boat forum some very talented boat and steam plant builders. The forum was started about a year or so ago. Your work will be appreaciated there also. I know a few MLS members who post there. 

In am glad I could help. 

Steve


----------

